# super juice?



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

so if you are to believe everything you read, I could create a super juice combing pickle juice, coconut water and beetroot juice.

interesting taste i'd imagine -


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

:skep:yeah.........maybe! wonder how they might augment each other....

i've done he beet juice a few times...not 'sure' the effect, but i think it's positive.

trader joe's makes a beet/purple carrot blend...

one thing for sure about coconut water. definitely worked as cramps ensued during an endurance race...around mile 40 or so, it stopped the cramping within 30 seconds, no joke. good stuff.

not sure if it works to prevent, but sure does when it's needed...glad i kept that little carton in my back pocket


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Interesting on the coconut water. So you used it after a cramp came on and it stopped it? I'll have to try


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

yep on the coconut water.....it really does work...for me, at least. i've also had good results when i drank a small carton before a race. and, of course, during when it was liquid First Aid.

and lately, with the intense heat we've had here in SE Pennsylvania, i've gone a new route: Pedialyte. a shot in the morning or even the night before. it works.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been using the coconut water prior to my past few races and it has worked for me


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

patricknino said:


> The nutritious, colorful super juice that results from vital these entire juicy foods during a juicer can offer a tasty method to get a break from solid foods and help the body to do what it does best clean and cure itself.


why are you posting to 2-year old discussion threads?


----------



## johncieera (Sep 22, 2014)

I usually do like having coconut juice along with a good green tea to energize me


----------

